
Wine Running on Windows with the Windows Subsystem for Linux - my123
https://woafre.tk/2017/02/08/wsl-wine-runs-on-it/
======
robbiewxyz
This really is interesting news for me. I actually moved to a full Linux stack
a few years ago when I bought a new computer and discovered that my trusty
engineering software wouldn't install on Windows 8 or 10 due to some of
Microsoft's many backwards-incompatibilities. Imagine my excitement when I
discovered that Wine would run it flawlessly!

So, as much as this announcement sounds unnecessary at best, if another part
of my job needs me back on Windows 10 someday, I may come back to this.

~~~
exclusiv
I just switched completely to Linux just recently and thought I'd have some
issues with necessary Windows software. There was definitely some learning
curve to getting Adobe Photoshop CC setup using PlayOnLinux/Wine but it seems
to work well.

I'm very happy even with terrible bluetooth support in comparison to Windows.
I couldn't get a Logitech mouse to pair with the Dell XPS Developer edition.
Tried all the command line tricks with bluetoothctl and hcitool. I plugged in
a really cheap Kinivo USB bluetooth dongle I had laying around from a headset
and it worked easily. Go figure.

~~~
snuxoll
Strange, I haven't had any issues with my XPS 13 (9333) or my work-issued
Lenovo W540, both of which have been paired with my Microsoft Designer
Keyboard/Mouse - go into GNOME Settings, pair, done (of course, they don't
work during boot, would be nice if someone could figure out how to get
bluetooth devices to work in the initrd so I could use them to type in my
encryption passphrase - on the other hand it's probably for the best I'm
typing it on a physically wired keyboard).

------
bubblethink
Now all we need is 'Windows subsystem for Linux' to run on wine, and we'll rip
a hole in space time continuum.

~~~
netheril96
Wine emulates Win32 API, while Windows subsystem for Linux is based on NT API,
a level below Win32 API. So, no, that won't work.

~~~
mschuster91
Well, why isn't it possible to emulate just ntoskrnl, just like WSL does with
the Linux kernel?

Granted, it would require people to have a valid Windows license and install
media (because you can't redistribute Windows binaries), but I don't see any
major problem.

~~~
my123
There is flinux from wishstudio on Github for a fully-in-userspace layer that
works in Windows 7, it's unmaintained now though

~~~
jesuslop
And there was also CoLinux, a linux kernel on top of windows, supersweet.
[http://www.colinux.org/](http://www.colinux.org/)

~~~
jacobush
And there was LINE.

------
boona
"Yeah, yeah, but your scientists were so preoccupied with whether or not they
could that they didn't stop to think if they should."

\-- Character Dr. Ian Malcolm, Jurassic Park

------
foota
I wonder if you might be able to improve wine by running programs side by side
in wine and without and observing call differences.

~~~
Pitarou
Nice idea.

By the way, are you Scottish? I don't think they use the word "without" in
that way anywhere else.

~~~
mrkgnao
I've seen it in older literature, as "within and without", where the latter
approximately translates to "outside" and is supposed to be an opposite for
"within".

(I'm Indian, but I can't remember seeing any instances of this in any texts
that I'd say were written by people who wrote in an Indian idiom.)

~~~
throwanem
It's also very unusual to see "without" used in this meaning and paired with
"in"; one expects to see either "in and out" or "within and without", rather
than a mixture of the two. I don't know that the latter is incorrect per se,
but it does fall rather oddly on the mind's ear.

------
nandhp
I see from the screenshot that it's running on Windows 10, Cloud Edition. I
thought that the rumored Cloud Edition doesn't run any software not from the
Windows store?

[http://www.zdnet.com/article/microsofts-coming-
windows-10-cl...](http://www.zdnet.com/article/microsofts-coming-
windows-10-cloud-release-may-have-nothing-to-do-with-the-cloud/)

~~~
kevincox
I thought you downloaded the Linux Subsystem from the Windows store?

~~~
nandhp
True, that's a possible reason, but I don't think the X server normally comes
from the store. (Is there even an X server in the Windows Store?)

~~~
shawnz
No, it looks like this is a traditional desktop Windows X server.

~~~
my123
It's vcXsrv, a regular X11 server for Windows.

------
muterad_murilax
Was Wine not working with the previous builds of WSL? If so, does anyone know
what has changed that allows it to run flawlessly now?

~~~
asdfaoeu
I tried it a while back WSL had some weird handling of unix sockets and they
didn't appear on the filesystem.

------
rasz_pl
remember [https://hackernoon.com/win3mu-part-1-why-im-
writing-a-16-bit...](https://hackernoon.com/win3mu-part-1-why-im-
writing-a-16-bit-windows-emulator-2eae946c935d) ?

looks like Wine made this guys project redundant.

------
OJFord
Next step: get WSL running in Wine...

~~~
my123
You may be able to get
[https://github.com/wishstudio/flinux](https://github.com/wishstudio/flinux)
working actually

~~~
OJFord
But can it run wine?

~~~
my123
Not yet :)

------
ChuckMcM
Part of me wants to yell "Inception!" :-)

WSL has been getting better and better, I wish they would push the updates to
mainline. I can't run the dev releases on my "work" laptop. I've heard that
they will be in the next big W10 push (the 'creative' version) but we will
have to wait and see.

------
Sephr
Microsoft has the power to stop the distribution of Wine now that APIs are
copyrightable (Oracle v. Google).

If you rely on Wine commercially Microsoft could some day force you to pay a
license fee or make you move to a future paid Wine competitor.

------
EvanAnderson
I've been thinking about trying to run Samba under WSL for the lulz. Clearly I
should pursue that.

------
slim
Yo dawg, I heard you like windows..

------
jlebrech
great if you need to run a vb6 application on modern hardware maybe

------
nikolay
So meta!

------
elcct
Would be awesome if one day one could use GPU and USB with Windows Subsystem
for Linux

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Can that work over X11, or is X11 OpenGL not network-transparent?

~~~
elcct
I was thinking about using things like TensorFlow or tools for Arduino

------
sametmax
So...

Winception ?

~~~
djsumdog
It looks like it hasn't been maintained in a while, but at one point you could
run Wine on cygwin, and cygwin on wine .. mostly. I can't find the original
post I read on it, but it was an attempt to show how mature each project was
at their implementations.

------
Retr0spectrum
Can you run cygwin in it?

------
dingo_bat
The worst part about wsl is that it doesn't work on windows 7 :(

~~~
nxc18
WSL fundamentally depends on kernel improvements that are only available to
Windows 10. Similar to the countless other improvements like high-entropy
aslr, appguard, better shutdown/bootup processes, a much improved print model,
support for new classes of devices (usb3, 3d printing, etc), etc - and that's
just covering Windows 8.

There has been so much work done to improve the kernel over the last 7.5
years. You don't see mac users complaining that iOS integration doesn't work
with Snow Leopard; iOS (the name) did not exist when Windows 7 was released.
You certainly don't see snow leopard in the wild anymore.

Stop. Using. Windows. 7.

~~~
ams6110
It's the privacy invasion and the gratuitous UI changes that keep people on
Windows 7, not all that technobabble stuff.

~~~
nxc18
The funny thing is, the only people who are sticking around with Windows 7 are
the people who should know enough to care about the technobabble.

You are not getting the performance you could be out of your PC. Your computer
isn't as secure as it could be. You don't have the latest features. Some of
those UI changes you mention are actually nice, btw.

Your PC is not spying on you; it is not scandalous that a web search via
Cortana sends what you type to Microsoft. Telemetry is also not scandalous;
Microsoft has had telemetry in Windows & in Office for well over a decade
(coming up on two).

Perhaps I should consider a career in tech journalism; With all the scandal
around Windows 10's approach, I can only imagine how people will react to
_literally everything they ever do in their browser_. You never use your web
browser, do you?

~~~
tomc1985
While it may sound trivial, it was a bit of an insult to wake up one day and
find Cortana begging me to ask her something.

Also, telemetry is not scandalous but it can be subpoenaed or hacked, and
given its omnipresence and sheer depth, I wouldn't want less-than-trustworthy
people gaining access to it.

Microsoft could have made its privacy settings simple -- an elegant on/off
switch with the more legacy-style "click here to report this exception"
behavior. Instead they complicate the matter and overwhelm the user with a ton
of seemingly pointless options _by default_ , when it should have been a
toggle and an "Advanced..." button.

By throwing previously voluntary reporting into the same big telemetry bucket
as everything else, they've diminished their product and forced users to
accept an inferior experience when such integrations are unwanted (like my
example above). Also, they never should have allowed marketing to get involved
-- allowing advert pigs to switch people's desktops around is a massive
overreach. You know the only reason it happened was to make more money from
already-paid users.

Win10 only gets my vote when an upstream netmeter and port-monitor show only
essential network activity -- occasional Windows Update queries, local network
scans, and so on -- during a long period of idling and local (non-network)
use.

~~~
tokenizerrr
> allowing advert pigs to switch people's desktops around is a massive
> overreach

Sorry but what do you even mean with this? Most of yours points already don't
make a lot of sense, but this one jumped out at me. I've been running windows
10 while it came out and have literally not seen a single advertisement. Nor
have I been bothered with cortana a single time. Not even sure what it is/does
as I've never bothered to look into it or use it.

~~~
m45t3r
There is ads in a default Windows install, since Anniversary update at least.
I remember that I had to reinstall my Windows 10 system on Anniversary update
since Microsoft Update was simply refusing to update my system (unknown error
multiple times), and in my lock screen sometimes I would get an ad about some
random UWP app (or it was a movie? Don't remember). I would get app install
suggestions inside Start menu too, very annoying.

For now at least, you can disable both in Windows Settings and they don't seem
to come back automatically. I don't know in the future though.

P.S.: before OP, this is on Windows 10 Pro.

~~~
tokenizerrr
Weird. I have win10 on my desktop and laptop, and I've barely tweaked the
install on my laptop because I never use it. Neither show ads of any kind
anywhere and I don't recall ever seeing one. There are the random pictures for
lock screens, but those are mostly just nature pics. Never any kind of ads.

The start menu does have those flashy windows 10 app tiles, but I just reduced
the size of the start menu until those went away.

~~~
m45t3r
[http://www.howtogeek.com/269331/how-to-disable-all-of-
window...](http://www.howtogeek.com/269331/how-to-disable-all-of-
windows-10s-built-in-advertising/)

I remember having to disable at least the first two items (Lock Screen and
Suggested Apps). And instead of simply reducing size of Windows 10 start menu,
I completely uninstalled all UWP included Apps.

The really infuriating thing is that Microsoft seems to re-enable some of
those settings in each major update, and this is no fun.

